# Cuyahoga Valley National Forest Waters



## McMish

So i guess i would help contribute something for a change.

WATERS OF THE CUYAHOGA VALLEY NATIONAL FOREST​A .pdf Map including the waters I'm describing​--> MAP <--​

There are a lot of fishable waters such as The Gorge, Cascade Valley, Silver Creek, Firestone... Some counted under summit county metro parks. Since these have a reputation i will save them to the end of my list.

But there are lesser known waters, and all the searching i did yielded no feedback on these ponds/lakes.

That's my niche, i love ponds and small lakes. I don't claim to be a seasoned fisherman by any means but i know my way around panfish in ponds/ small lakes.

I'm going to attempt to fish all the small unknown areas of the national forest.
I'll try and add pictures along the way.


*McMish's Fishing Experiences 2008-2011 *​



*COONRAD POND:*

The Smallest pond on my list. Located off riverview North of Boston Mills Ski Area. I drive past this pond on my way to work and have never seen anyone fishing it.
Its on the land of a Ranger Communication Station. I think there are rangers in it 24/7. I buzzed the intercom and talked to the ranger inside. he said that people rarely fish the pond. only a handful each month.

Tiny Pond but when i walked up to it i knew there would be some Gills in there. Lots of weeds, downed logs, and lots more weeds.
Only 10 Seconds after my line hit the water i got a bite. i knew it! jackpot pond. only i was wrong about the gills.

BASS BASS BASS. ... but tiny guys 
24 Largemouth bass in about 2 hours total! average of about 7 inch, largest being just over 9 inch. they were all sucking bugs off the surface at dusk, nice sight to see. 1 other that i believe was a Rock Bass and 1 - 13 inch Catfish right after dark (thought i had a big one finally) 

I'm not sure what was up with this pond. its almost like it was stocked with bass recently. but i don't know why you would bother being so small.

UPDATE - i think there are warmouths or green sunfishes, same with the pond across the street - Also from mid June - Mid August this is grown over with algee. 

Tackle - Small Jighead tipped with a GulpWaxie then a Real Waxie CB Crappie Slider
Fish Caught - 26
I would recommend this pond to take a kid to if you want to catch just small bass.
___________________________________________

*HORSESHOE POND:*

Decent Size pond located off Major Road. Surprisingly the most people I've seen fishing at a pond on this list so far. The pond was shaped in a horseshoe with the outside bank being fishable all around, the inside had only about 4-5 spots. The pond was shallow and had lots of weeds, if you can navigate them well this is not a bad spot.

UPDATE - this pond suffered a small fish kill the second week of July 2010, Some bass and Gills were killed.

I fished on the inside bank for the most part. i had the best luck on the far side next to the shallow area. 1 small bass and 8 decent gills, largest being 7". the guy that was fishing next to me landed 2 small bass, the 4 young guys on the outside bank caught 1 crappie a few small gills and 1 dink bass. 

Update 2011 - a decent 

Each time after produced similar results. Not good For Bass or Crappie But their there.

I walked up to the second pond that is hidden down a path it was not that big but looked like a decent spot. I had no time to fish it but i will keep it on my list and will hit it up on a later date. 

UPDATE - i have been told this pond is now owned by KENT STATE UNIV.(i dont know if this is true, the tax records say conflicting info) there is good fishing to be had here. i have not grown the balls ot go up the Cabin and ask. 

Tackle - Small Jighead tipped with a GulpWaxie then a Real Waxie & #8 snelled hook with a waxie. CB crapie Slider, Swimming Minnow, Suspending crank
Fish Caught - 8 gills 1 small bass 1 Crappie on average
I would recommend this pond for gills, the bass might be too small for the effort. 

___________________________________________

*GOOSEFEATHER POND:* 

CRAPPIE HOTSPOT!!!!

This large pond was off of oak hill road hidden in an allotment. There was no parking lot but a small national forest sign with a space for 3 cars to park. 3/4 of the pond is fishable with about 25% being too shallow for anything.

Fished 3/29 1:00pm-4:30pm
Most of the fish that i caught were all off the far side. there were 2 down trees next to the only spot of the lake that is private property. I fished all around the down branches and landed some nice gills. The trees were big enough to get 20 feet out standing on them if you have some balance.
I landed a monster gill along the bank twords the house, but when i got him in and was walking back down the tree i stumbled and he flipped off the hook. i definitely let out some profanities there cause i think he was about 10"! 
But all the rest of the gills were rally nice. great fishing considering i ran out of waxies right after i got there and was using night crawlers i found under a log lol! 

2011 UPDATE - This pond suffered a VERY bad fish kill the second week of July 2011 the couple months before the algee blossomed and ate up all the oxygen i landed quite a few 2 pound + bass. including 2 16" & 1 18" 
i have not caught anything over 15" since the kill. and the bluegill were hit even harder, there average size droped almost 2" for me. the crappie were hit the least i think but they are still decent, just not at many 11"ers

[Edit] Fished 3-4 more times and had similar results but more crappie each time. Don't set too deep with your floats they like the top waters

[Edit] Fished Goosefeather from spring to november. The crappie hit was amazing here in the sping on the far bank. im mid summer this pond FILLED with algee making it unfishable ( i tried many times with a float. gettting nice sized gills but it was pretty difficult)
I caught about 10 fish ohio gills and 3 fish ohio crappie in here, and have seen a fish ohio largemouth patrolling. 

This has been productive as of my first time icefishing here this season, an i predict this will be a crappie slam spot. 

All in all this is one of my favorite spots to fish in CVNF.

Tackle - Small Jighead tipped with a GulpWaxie then a Real Waxie & #8 snelled hook with a waxie. Micro Spoons, Regular Spoons, Corn(yes Corn on a baitholder)
Fish Caught - Great Gills, Good Crappie, Good Bass
I would recommend this lake, its quiet and i think is under fished. Monster gills, and great crappy in spring/fall

___________________________________________


*SYLVAN POND:*

there are quite a few bass in this cloudy lake. there is a TON of shad or white perch in here. its a little hike to get to 

a park ranger rumored to be that when Kendall Lake was drained, some of the fish ohio bass were put in here and Meadow edge, because they are the least pressured ponds of that size/cleanliness in the entire park.

did decent here with a Charlie Brewers crappie slider (white) asking like a small shad
___________________________________________

*MEADOW EDGE POND:*

similar to sylvan pond, and in the same park. about 1/2 mile hike between them. 

___________________________________________

*VIRGINIA KENDALL LAKE:*

Is currently at low levels, possibly due to repairs of the dam/bank(?)

[EDIT] as of November 2009 this is still drained. hopefully the dam work is done and will be refilled in 2010. 

2011 update - the lake was filled and stocked in 2010.
the sign is still posted for a 3-4 year recoup period. they want the first generation of fish to have lived and died and the second generation to be able to be fished.

the lake looks GREAT!, if you sit on the dock you can see a lot of 8-9" gills and decent 15" bass. in 2 more years this will be again the gem of the park. 
i would say March 2013 if i had to make a guess. 

___________________________________________


*INDIGO LAKE:*
A Beautiful little lake off of riverview. 2/3 of it is easily fished from shore. Crystal clear water. Could see the bottom up to 10 feet from the bank.

Fished 3/3 (5pm-7pm)
Fished 2/22 (5:30pm-7:30pm)

One thing that scared me about this lake was that i saw no minnows along the shore. not too many bugs or weeds. No downed loges in the water. Just a pristine looking lake. Might have been right with that hunch. both nights that i fished this lake i got only a single quick bite each time.

[Edit] This lake used to be a quarry and is very deep. Rumored to be between 40 and 60 feet at the center. it you have a non motered boat you would have the best luck to set deep. 

[Edit] I returned to this lake about a half dozen times. only once did i have great success with 3 fish ohio gills in 2 hours
this is going to be one of my first destinations for icefishing. . 

2011 UPDATE - this has become a great lake for me over the last year, 
this lake is VERY hard to fish, but the combination of the right times and right lures can land bass after bass. these bass are VERY picky, and the crystal clear waters just let you see the monsters that dont give your presantion a second glance haha. 

my best luck here has been the 45 mins before and after dawn and dusk with a blue and silver small suspending rapella, retrieved and waited, the strike always happens on the wait. i use a swimming minnow/grub in the cat tails for nice 1-2 ponders. 
ICE FISHING, be very careful here as this water is the VERY LAST to freeze solid anywhere in the park. but if it does locate the old mining rig in the center of the lake, fish around that about 35 feet down, you can land nice gills, use glow in the dark. 




Tackle - Small Jighead tipped with a GulpWaxie then a Real Waxie, bass worms, small bass worms, crank bait, micro spoons. 
Fish Caught - Sub Average
___________________________________________


*ARMINGTON POND:*

Tucked Back on quick road by the summit county humane society, a nice looking pond with surprising results. 

Fished 5-6 times

*THIS IS THE ONLY CVNF BODY OF WATER THAT YOU ARE PERMITTED TO USE MINNOWS ON.*

this is a very long skinny and steep little pond, its a fun place to fish because you have to hike around the edges (not kid friendly) I had good luck here with an assortment of different jigs/minnows. I never had any luck with lures here. 

[Edit]the last few times ive gone here i landed some very respectable bass and a few 18"+ cats. 

2011 UPDATE - this lake is not recommended after a good raid as it gets so cloudy its looks like chocolate milk. it was unfishable this spring during the rains. 


Tackle -
Small Jighead tipped with a Waxie,
Shinners under floats (best), 
Spoons(worst) Swimming Grub, suspending rap. 
Fish Caught - Great gills, Good Bass, Great Cats perch(rare)

___________________________________________



*BRUSHWOOD LAKE:*

Nice little 2 acre lake just outside of Brecksville on the Cuyahoga/Portage county line. a stream splits on the front and back on it. there is a spillway with a large holding tank on the back of the lake that is fishable. It would be more peaceful if it were not for being so close to 77.


Lot of Gills here. few hours with 2 breaks caught 18 gills. 7 of them over 7 inch, so decent size. 
I plunked a floater down in the splillway pool and caught that dink bass in like 5 seconds. no other bites over the next 10 mins so i moved on. Overall a nice place to kill some gills and i know there is bass in there but no luck.


[Edit] fished 2-3 more times with similar results, but the fish here might not be the best to eat. a lot of "black spot" disease, you will be fine with cooking your fish through but just be cautious.

[Edit] the bite here got better as the year went on and i started landing some crappies by the cement box and alog the road side

2011- this is my "lunchtime fishing area" nothing great ever happens but i always catch some small bass at least. fished here about 150 times over the last 4 years best bass like only 3 pound. 

Tackle - Small Jighead tipped with a GulpWaxie then a Real Waxie and #8 snelled hook with Gulp Waxie tipped with Real Waxie CB Crappie Slider - Suspending rap
Fish Caught -Medium Gills bass from 1-3 Pound, Small Crapies, Nice Channel cats near the earthwork dam. 

___________________________________________

*BEAVER MARSH:*

Park off of riverview or up by Szlays farm (Szlays has amazing roasted corn in the summer)

This was a fun place to visit. more so for the scenery than the fish. 

There were some MONSTER carp in here from the Walkway. 
There are giant turtles, swans, beavers, hawks, snakes, geese, ducks, and apparently maybe a muskrat or 2. 

Fish off the walkway facing akron/penisulla road. there are a Ton of decent sized gills hiding out around the abundant Lilly pads. there is only about 1/2 acre that was fishable when i was there.
A few white perch laying around. 
There were a couple very respectable bass running around (couldn't get a strike)
Early spring 2011 i got some VERY nice bass with a CB Crappie Slider on the bottom Also some nice gills.

All in all a fun place to fish and a great place to take a kid if they can get over the railing
But if you want a private place this is NOT the place to go because a lot of people will be viewing the wildlife. 

Watch out not to hook a snapping turtle

Tackle - Small Jighead tipped with a waxie, Crawler on a #6 undder a float. CB Crappie Slider - Froglure
Fish Caught Good Gills & white perch. a couple nice 2# Bass

___________________________________________

*SILVER CREEK:*

Nice looking lake under the Summit County Metro Park System. 
I fished off the docks during the Trout release April 10th

I got my trout limit quick but talking to the rangers its not the best fishing there for the size of the lake. Last year there was a massive fish die off, maybe in upcoming years it will repopulate with a nicer stock. 

some of the trout live till its gets colder. they released 3000 and only about 200-300 were caught on release day so theirs a decent amount still in there. 


Tackle - Small Jighead tipped Salmon Eggs and Powerbait - Swimming Grub
Fish Caught - 5 Rainbow Trout

___________________________________________

*THE GORGE:*

ehh. not too much to say about this, the amount of trash coming from akron/falls that gets backed up by the dam is depressing. a lot of perch in here there kinda hard to catch though. 

Some people go for Musky, and every once in a while there is a monster pulled out of here, but the limited areas you can fish prevent good targeting. 
Some yellow and white perch are taken from the dock. nothing you would ever want to keep though.


----------



## jonnyspeed

Thanks for the write up. I want to take my Kayak down there to fish some of those ponds this season.


----------



## Normmouth

I used to fish Brushwood at least once a week last year. I was working in Richfield and would head over for an hour at lunch time with nightcrawlers and just slay the gills. brought my 4 yeard old there a couple times last year and he was slaying them too. nice little gem. Dying to throw some stink bait in there to see if any cats are present.


----------



## Bobinstow90

McMish.....Nice idea...keep building on it.

Indigo has some great bass in it.....most of us see them but never catch 'em. The water clarity in that lake is amazing. Have heard people say it's 60+ fow.


----------



## MikeC

great pdf, thanks for posting.


----------



## zachtrouter

basically bath water with loads of bass in there but its damn hard 2 catch em


----------



## Cougar8778

FYI, I don't know what is going on with Virginia Kendall, but they have almost completely drained it to work on the dam. In early May when the bass were on the nest you would always see fish 5-6 lbs from the shore.

Anyone have details on what they are doing and where they took the fish?


----------



## Bobinstow90

The fish are all in someones bathtub. They are dredging the lake and I think re-inforcing the dam. 

Call the park. They will tell ya what's up and when it will be fishable again. May even be on the net at the CVNP site.


----------



## Pole Squeezer

indigo lake is very deep for such a small lake,(it's spring fed), I've never fished it, but talked to someone in the know, and he said, float tubes before dawn, and after dark, also daytime fishing very deep, and small bait, or lures due to water clarity. Big bass, but very spooky, also some decent gills. Tough lake to fish. Horseshoe pond is loaded with dink gills, some big carp, and dink crappie. Used to have big bass, but rare now. Too many weeds. On the north end of lake, there is a trail, once taken, follow it to the right thru the pine trees, and thick brush to another pond, deeper, and clearer than horseshoe, many small bass, occasional lunker (3lbs). Used to be loaded with large gills, biggest caught was 10 inches. Don't see that size anymore, but plenty of 5-7 inch ones. late summer weed killer turns water milky, turns off the fish. There is supposed to be another pond somewhere back there farther into the woods, but i've never been brave enough to check for it.


----------



## McMish

Pole Squeezer said:


> indigo lake is very deep for such a small lake,(it's spring fed), I've never fished it, but talked to someone in the know, and he said, float tubes before dawn, and after dark, also daytime fishing very deep, and small bait, or lures due to water clarity. Big bass, but very spooky, also some decent gills. Tough lake to fish. Horseshoe pond is loaded with dink gills, some big carp, and dink crappie. Used to have big bass, but rare now. Too many weeds. On the north end of lake, there is a trail, once taken, follow it to the right thru the pine trees, and thick brush to another pond, deeper, and clearer than horseshoe, many small bass, occasional lunker (3lbs). Used to be loaded with large gills, biggest caught was 10 inches. Don't see that size anymore, but plenty of 5-7 inch ones. late summer weed killer turns water milky, turns off the fish. There is supposed to be another pond somewhere back there farther into the woods, but i've never been brave enough to check for it.



I took a quick look at the second pond. and i was told there was a private pond further in, and the guy dosn't like people near it. might be the one your talking about.


----------



## Cougar8778

McMish, I just sent a note to the CVNP regarding Virginia Kendall, I'll let you know what they say. 

Also, I have another spot you may want to add. On the main page of the CVNP they have a FAQ section. In that section they refer to fishing in the Beaver Marsh.

Where can I fish?
The park has a number of fishing ponds which are marked on the park brochure. Fishing is also allowed in the beaver marsh along the Towpath Trail. Kendall Lake is closed to all fishing from December 15  May 31. All state of Ohio rules apply. Visitors are advised not to eat fish caught in the Cuyahoga River or canal.


----------



## McMish

Thanks Cougar,


I've drove past the marsh every day for work for 2 years, but have never seen anyone fishing it. 

I'll be sure to fish it in the next month or so 

there is a nice dockway that runs about 200 meters across it. hopefully there will be some pannies in there and not just catfish and carp lol


----------



## McMish

Cougar8778 said:


> McMish, I just sent a note to the CVNP regarding Virginia Kendall, I'll let you know what they say.
> 
> Also, I have another spot you may want to add. On the main page of the CVNP they have a FAQ section. In that section they refer to fishing in the Beaver Marsh.
> 
> Where can I fish?
> The park has a number of fishing ponds which are marked on the park brochure. Fishing is also allowed in the beaver marsh along the Towpath Trail. Kendall Lake is closed to all fishing from December 15  May 31. All state of Ohio rules apply. Visitors are advised not to eat fish caught in the Cuyahoga River or canal.


A girl i work withs father lives out on virginia kendall lake and she said her father knew nothing of this going on there and that there has been just as many people fishing on it as normal haha. i guess they don't have the signs posted well or something?


----------



## Jabrob

The following info is straight from the park's web-site: 

Cuyahoga Valley National Park

Fishing 

"The National Park Service adopted its recreational fishing program, A Heritage of Fishing, in 1992. The program balances recreational demand with the need to protect our resources. When you fish in a national park, you become a steward of its mission to leave the area unimpaired for the enjoyment of future generations.

National Park Service (NPS) lands and waters are considered preserves for wildlife. Therefore, Cuyahoga Valley National Parks (CVNP) philosophy in managing ponds and streams is to maintain the predator-prey relationship rather than to stock fish for recreational fishing. "

My Thoughts:

Around 1992 the park stopped being a National Recreation Area and became a National Park. Since then the park has fallen into dis-repair and it is a real a shame. Check out the facilities at Virgina Kendall, Happy Days, and the bridges on the many trails. 

The fishing has become really poor at most locations. Meadow Edge is a long walk and there are only two access points to the water due to the heavy cattails, reeds, etc. There seem to be some fish present but the location is not angler friendly. I made the hike to Meadow Edge on 4/4/09 and was mad at myself for wasting my free-time by choosing such a poor location. 

On the flip side - the Metro Parks both of Summit and Cuyahoga Counties along with the Ohio Division Widelife have been stocking lakes with all-sort of fish including trout. These locations are the best bet. 

I live in Brecksville and I am very close to these CVNP locations - i'd say that only Goosefeather is worthly of a fishing visit. I wish that the Feds (Dept of Interior) would re-think the management our OUR parks.


----------



## Jabrob

In contrast, the Mission Statement of The Ohio Division of Wildlife reads:

"We are dedicated to conserving and improving the fish and wildlife resources and their habitats, and promoting their use and appreciation by the people so that these resources continue to enhance the quality of life for all Ohioans."

Amen.


----------



## boss302

Indigo is great when you want a real challange, or a dose of humility........... Catch a cricket or grasshopper, just like a kid fishing a farm pond, and you will get a quick & easy gill or two. 

This was a stress reliving lake on my way home from work a few years ago. I'd stop here when I needed a change from the "easy" fish elsewhere.

~~~GREAT THREAD!!


----------



## McMish

Hey Pole Squeezer 

My Roomate is one of the mass bikers that does riverview and he has seen a guy on a kayak out on indigo recently, wondering if that is you


Yeah i think that goosefeather is m choice as of right now for a nice lake, I caught more fish at brushwood but they had more fish in there with the black-spot disease (i'm going to write that part in a bit)

and i have put the parks on hold as of right now becasue i have been fishing an old farm pond like crazy...

its a pure GOLD MINE! there are crappie gills redear and bass in there. ive been there 3 times for 2 hours each and so far have pulled out 28 trophy gills and the redears are ALL above 11. the smallest SMbass was 14" and the crappie the crappie the crappie! there 13" average and healthy as any fish ive ever caught.

my dad pulled out 2 non-redear gils that were almost state record. 
I'm CONVINCED that the state record gill is in there!!!!!!!! 


so with all that i'll be getting back to the national forest when crappies get soft again.

but i'm going to the trout release this afternoon so ill be putting that under silver creek.

GOD FISHING GUYS!! and thanks for showing interest in this as well


----------



## richxu

Thank you for McMish's Information. I have went to national park. I fish two pond every one hour. But i did not catch anything. How about you can catch some?


----------



## McMish

richxu said:


> Thank you for McMish's Information. I have went to national park. I fish two pond every one hour. But i did not catch anything. How about you can catch some?


What are you fishing for and using? i am usually just out for panfish. i posted what tackle i used at the bottom of each section i think


----------



## grahk

SSSSSSS sounds like a hot farm pond. Im trying to drum up some spots, no luck yet. I dont know enough people with ponds i guess.


----------



## ohiotuber

grahk said:


> SSSSSSS sounds like a hot farm pond. Im trying to drum up some spots, no luck yet. I dont know enough people with ponds i guess.


It's not about folks you KNOW, it's about taking a drive or two, and asking for permission. I treat EVERY pond I am honored to fish as if it belonged to me. Like McMish, I fish primarily for gills & redear...I use a fly rod exclusively, release all bass & ALL large gills. Those great spots don't just drop into your lap. You have to work to make a good pond as I do & I am sure McMish does the same.
Tight lines,
Mike


----------



## grahk

I have my eye on the horizon when Im driving, and I have some ponds Im going to ask about, Ive found that in the past offering some yard work or clean up goes a long way toward gaining a nice spot.


----------



## richxu

I went to GOOSEFEATHER POND and kendall lake. I have used power bait and jag. I also try to use the bread. I know Kendall lake may drain at that time. But I saw one guy in goosefeather pond, this guy also did not catch anything.




McMish said:


> What are you fishing for and using? i am usually just out for panfish. i posted what tackle i used at the bottom of each section i think


----------



## McMish

richxu said:


> I went to GOOSEFEATHER POND and kendall lake. I have used power bait and jag. I also try to use the bread. I know Kendall lake may drain at that time. But I saw one guy in goosefeather pond, this guy also did not catch anything.


I just went to Goosefeather pond tonight with minnows.

exploded some crappie. landed 16 from 5pm-8:15pm average size was 12"

and waxworms on jighead last week took home about 15 12"ers

i fish on the far side by the 2 downed trees. (was out on the one today and fell in haha)


----------



## Tokugawa

Thanks for the post! Here are my experiences with the CVNP:

Armington Pond is scenic. I have caught just one dink LMB from it. The LMB came out of a brush pile on the shore. However, there are a lot of bluegill in the pond. It is very clear too.

I stopped by Virginia Kendall a couple of weeks ago...evidently I wasn't supposed to. OOPS! That place is jacked up now - no good for fishing.

Indigo Lake is gin clear. I have seen a few LMB in it, but they are wary...to echo what other people have said. I saw some folk ice fishing out there a few months ago, but they didn't catch anything. I might try this again this spring or summer.

I tried Horseshoe late last summer and the weeds were just too much.

Sylvan Pond looked like it would hold bass, but I got skunked. Maybe worth a second try.

Fished the Gorge 3-4 times from the pier. Shore fishing is not allowed. Got skunked every time.

Again, thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## obxdave

watch the minnows down in the park they are a big no no don't want to see anyone get a ticket


----------



## grahk

How do you get to goosefeather pong? I usually hit pennisula, where the bike trail runs, and ride up or down the river fishing it as i go. Is there somehwere close to park a car?


----------



## McMish

grahk said:


> How do you get to goosefeather pong? I usually hit pennisula, where the bike trail runs, and ride up or down the river fishing it as i go. Is there somehwere close to park a car?


Click on the PDF, it might take a min to load if your connection is slow but its near horseshoe pond. Take Major then turn onto Oak Hill. then a small road its actually on is "Scobie" which is not labled on the map. then its down 200 feet on your left and there is a place to park 2 cars.


----------



## richxu

That place is where i fish last time. I also remember the rule of National park: It does not allow use the live bait. Can we use the minnows?
I think I may chang the baite next time.





McMish said:


> I just went to Goosefeather pond tonight with minnows.
> 
> exploded some crappie. landed 16 from 5pm-8:15pm average size was 12"
> 
> and waxworms on jighead last week took home about 15 12"ers
> 
> i fish on the far side by the 2 downed trees. (was out on the one today and fell in haha)


----------



## McMish

I did not know that was the rule for ALL parks ... oops i saw it at silver creek but there is no sign there at goosefeather, just a small sign that sais the name lol.

my bad. well that sucks casue they did not like the jigs/ waxies as much as the minnows 


thanks for the heads up, would not want a ticket haha


----------



## Sundance

what about the pond that is in the back at oak hill?


----------



## McMish

Sundance said:


> what about the pond that is in the back at oak hill?


Yeah. little sidestreet Scobie, off Oak Hill off Major


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

What would you guys say the best lake is for bass? I've been to Indigo a few times and it's a tough lake, but I still think the water might be a little to cold. Of course, I'm fishing from shore tho and it is like 60 ft deep. And is Beaver Marsh that marshy place that you drive past before Indigo Lake? If so, is there a way to get to it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcustunner24

richxu said:


> It does not allow use the live bait. Can we use the minnows?
> I think I may chang the baite next time.


Are you Borat? I haven't seen English like that since I saw that movie.

No live bait - minnows included. Something you definitely don't want to get caught doing.


----------



## jcustunner24

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> What would you guys say the best lake is for bass?


Kendall Lake was and will be again when all is said and done, but Indigo probably holds the largest fish if you can get them to bite. A couple of the ponds mentioned hold a fair amount of dink bass that are easily caught in the May-June range.


----------



## sandbadger

I had fantastic luck at VK last year. Some of the largest largemouths that I've caught on the inland lakes of the CVNP. They are repairing the damage caused by the 2003 floods as well as removing the accumulation of sediment in the lake. I heard they took the fish to Armington? And when they constructed the spillway at Armington they took the fish to Horseshoe?


----------



## McMish

A buddy of mine pulled 6 crappie and 3 bass out of horseshoe the other evening in 2 hours. the one bass was 18. he said was not the meatiest but said faught like hell.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

jcustunner24 said:


> Kendall Lake was and will be again when all is said and done, but Indigo probably holds the largest fish if you can get them to bite. A couple of the ponds mentioned hold a fair amount of dink bass that are easily caught in the May-June range.


Once the water warms up, will the bass at Indigo come up closer to shore? Or since it's really deep there, will they be in the middle of the lake at the bottom? Thanks for all your info


----------



## McMish

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> Once the water warms up, will the bass at Indigo come up closer to shore? Or since it's really deep there, will they be in the middle of the lake at the bottom? Thanks for all your info


i would imagine so. 

what happens in the winter when you ice fish is the fish all take to the warmer spots which are the deepest holes and spots of the lake. when it gets warmer they slowly come up to the top waters. if that lake is indeed 60 feet it will be some time yet until they feel comfortable up on the top.


----------



## McMish

*GOOD NEWS!*

The national forest is getting *$7,768,000* for upkeep! 

http://www.ohio.com/news/break_news/43616197.html

i don't know what this would mean for the ponds and such but i imagine this would really help get Virginia Kendall up to speed. 

This last week

last night i went to indigo with the girlfriend for a walk. saw a TON of people fishing here and pulling nothing in from the shore. 

but there were 2 canoes siting in the middle and they both came off with 2 full stringers of gills. nothing monster but had about 15ish each. so even the dinks are sitting in the middle still. ide say at least another week before it would be worth going off shore there

and as far as goosefeather the crappie there are cooling off for me. using a roostertail or jig/waxxies i fished there 4 times over the last 10 days getting 6 crappie then 4 crappie then 2 crappie then 1 dink lol!

like clockwork there cooling off for me.


----------



## Pole Squeezer

My son and i hiked to sylvan pond, in the oak hill area down the road from goosefeather pond, caught a small shad between the 2 of us. nice looking pond don't know if any decent fishing to be had though.


----------



## padstack

I hit goosefeather, the 'hoga (rt 82 bridge), and Horseshoe in the last 3 days. Pulled about a 12" smallie out of the hoga, caught a bullfrog??? out of goosefeather (must have been hungry!), and a 5" bass out of horseshoe(yes, they all went right back). Now, keep in mind that my son isn't quite 3 yrs old yet and doesn't understand patience. We had a couple kids rods and we threw worms and bobber on one and I let him fish a topwater lure on the other so he couldn't get hung up. I hooked the smallie and let him reel it in, but he pulled the tiny bass out on his own. I still have to cast for him though.

Overall, it was fun! I'd love to hit horseshoe a few more times though. That's a really nice pond with the pavilion and all. I can see a few picnics there this summer with the wife and kid!


----------



## McMish

Nice. 

Brushwood has been good to me this last week. goosefeather has cooled off as far as the crappie went. 

pulled out 3 Catfish the other evening at brushwood. as well as 3 crappie and about 15 decent gills. that's a nice place for a kid there.


----------



## mj39

this area is one of my favorites to fish.. so many ponds in a relatively short distance... Just a litlle fact.. i hit Indigo last year around the beginning of August or end of july and there were bass near shore then.. so my guess is that they are indeed holding in the middle till the water hets extremely warm... quick question about VK... what lures you guys use there... i knew it was a bass hotspot just by looking at it.. but just couldnt get anything to bite.... looking forward to going back there when its done


----------



## padstack

awesome! We might try brushwood tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## McMish

I will be adding a report of some of these on the ice. so far goose feather was a success.


----------



## bephotographs

mcmish goosfeather is great for crappie and gills got a good 10 in gill out and it had to be atleast same if not bigger crappie stand on that log when water thaws throw roostertails at the rock to left and beaver marsh is insane the bass in my avatar was caught out of there been fishing these lakes in the parks since i could caught my first one out of indago when i was 2 theres lots of big perch in there


----------



## McMish

bephotographs said:


> mcmish goosfeather is great for crappie and gills got a good 10 in gill out and it had to be atleast same if not bigger crappie stand on that log when water thaws throw roostertails at the rock to left and beaver marsh is insane the bass in my avatar was caught out of there been fishing these lakes in the parks since i could caught my first one out of indago when i was 2 theres lots of big perch in there



thats funny, that is my FAVORITE spor there. i used a small jig on the right and left of that log with a few waxies on it and SLAMED some crappies there in the spring.

also i had no idea there were perch in indigo.
If your an icer we should hook up sometime when that monster freezes cause i want revenge on it.


----------



## bephotographs

yea sure i have to get a rod n stuff i havent iced in probably 6 years but yea im supposed to goto hudson springs with a buddy sometime this month gotta get car runin first im calling a guy tonight after work but let me know idk how well indigo or goosefeather ice


----------



## McMish

ICE REPORTS - Jan 7th 2010



SILVER CREEK: Friend Said it was safe around the docks, but not in the middle
BEAVER MARSH: This is froze and looks to be safe, not sure if you are aloud 
BRUSHWOOD LAKE: 3-4" and safe stay away from the large cement box and the spillway
ARMINGTON POND: 3-4" watch the very center on the north side, little thinner there. 
SYLVAN POND: Not Checked
MEADOW EDGE POND: Not Checked
VIRGINIA KENDALL LAKE: ---- frozen dirt  
INDIGO LAKE: NOT SAFE, this behemoth is going to take a few more weeks to get to the center
COONRAD POND: Frozen and safe
HORSESHOE POND: Frozen and safe. Stay away from the weeds on the edges, they looked thinner
GOOSEFEATHER POND: 90% safe frozen to the center


----------



## imbogled1

Just some info on Kedall Lake.... I spoke with Mike (writes the Rocky River Fishing Reports for Metro Parks ) and he said it will be about 5 years from now until the lake will be fishable again.

He posted this quote in June 2009---- "Kendall Lake Fish Collection and Release into Cleveland Metroparks Waters Project Summary. This is an update and final summary regarding the Kendall Lake, Cuyahoga Valley National Park, fish collection and transfer project (introduced in the Fishing Report back in May). On three dates this spring (April 15 and May 13 & 19) a total of approximately 4,475 sportfish were transferred to various Cleveland Metroparks waters. Based on going rates for largemouth bass, bluegill, and crappie at an Ohio fish farm the value of these fish was calculated to be $15,531.25. The specific release locations are not being named to offer these newly transplanted fish an opportunity to acclimate to their new environments and enhance a self-sustaining fishery."

Hope this helps, pizzaman.


----------



## Iconoclast81

.....you guys do know that there is no fishing at the Beaver Marsh right ? It''s a protected wildlife area and you can face some serious trouble for fishing there which is why there are alot of monster bass and catfish in there. 

Virginia Kendall is refilled ( they deepened the lake ) BUT there is no fishing for 3-4 years.

YEars ago my dad landed a monster Largemouth Bass at one of the Oak Hill Ponds, but when I checked them out a couple years ago the lily pads were blocking me from any decent fishing. Has anyone attempted to walk through the surrounding forest to find a spot ? I might check it out Monday or Tuesday along with Horseshoe and Indigo


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks

Just an FYI, the fish in Virginia Kendall went here last year: http://www.clemetparks.com/Naturalr...Kendall Lake Fish Transfer Project Report.pdf

Enough fish were left as broodstock to repopulate the lake when refilled, hence the closure of the lake for a few years. Based on what the lake produced formerly (see pics in the report at the link above) it will be worth the closure once the lake reopens.

Mike


----------



## jcustunner24

Great work saving those fish. I fished Kendall Lake for several years prior to the draining. Very little fishing pressure previously. When it reopens, I hope it doesn't get all the attention Wingfoot is getting. I'd like to go back and enjoy the peace and quiet while pulling a couple three pounders out of there.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

In my opinion, Indidgo Lake sucks


----------



## Erterbass

Cleveland Metroparks said:


> Just an FYI, the fish in Virginia Kendall went here last year: http://www.clemetparks.com/Naturalr...Kendall Lake Fish Transfer Project Report.pdf
> 
> Enough fish were left as broodstock to repopulate the lake when refilled, hence the closure of the lake for a few years. Based on what the lake produced formerly (see pics in the report at the link above) it will be worth the closure once the lake reopens.
> 
> Mike


Wow, thanks for the .pdf. Great pics there of the work you guys did to remove and transfer the fish. Some outstanding specimens - some of those bass would make any of us proud to have in our photo gallery! 

Looking forward to wetting a line at Kendal in a few years...

Bob


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Horseshoe Pond used to have crappies in it the size of garbage can lids. They drained it in the mid to late eighties, and it hasn't been worth squat since.


----------



## BigV

Pole Squeezer said:


> indigo lake is very deep for such a small lake,(it's spring fed), I've never fished it, but talked to someone in the know, and he said, float tubes before dawn, and after dark, also daytime fishing very deep, and small bait, or lures due to water clarity. Big bass, but very spooky, also some decent gills. Tough lake to fish. Horseshoe pond is loaded with dink gills, some big carp, and dink crappie. Used to have big bass, but rare now. Too many weeds. On the north end of lake, there is a trail, once taken, follow it to the right thru the pine trees, and thick brush to another pond, deeper, and clearer than horseshoe, many small bass, occasional lunker (3lbs). Used to be loaded with large gills, biggest caught was 10 inches. Don't see that size anymore, but plenty of 5-7 inch ones. late summer weed killer turns water milky, turns off the fish. There is supposed to be another pond somewhere back there farther into the woods, but i've never been brave enough to check for it.


I use to fish Indigo Lake long before the park purchased the property. In the mid to late 70s there were a huge LM population. I have caught bass in the 5 to 6 pound range many times. Also the bluegill were so big, they would bite your nipples and toes while swimming. The park acquired it and closed it for several years and removed the cliffs we use to jump off of. I was told the rangers had a field day fishing it during the time it was closed. 

As far as the other pond in the area, keep going on Major Road past Horseshoe pond and around the sharp curve. About ¼ mile down look for the power lines. I believe you can just begin to see RT 271. Follow the power lines on the right side of the road about ½ mile. You will see the pond on the right. I have fished it a few times (years ago) and it was very productive and ice fished it as well. Its about 25 feet deep in the center.


----------



## sandbadger

Interesting report! Thanks for sharing! I've always wondered about quality, quantity & different types of species in any water that I can float on.

Mike, did you find anything out of the ordinary? I heard that at one point Kendall was stocked with a few trout that had tags? Is there any truth to this, or did I believe a fish tale?

I've replaced Kendall Lake with Indigo. They are complete opposites. I have heard that there is an old crane/steam shovel at the bottom of Indigo. I don't have nearly the same success that I had at Kendall, but I think that is part of the challenge!!!


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks

sandbadger said:


> Interesting report! Thanks for sharing! I've always wondered about quality, quantity & different types of species in any water that I can float on.
> 
> Mike, did you find anything out of the ordinary? I heard that at one point Kendall was stocked with a few trout that had tags? Is there any truth to this, or did I believe a fish tale?
> 
> I've replaced Kendall Lake with Indigo. They are complete opposites. I have heard that there is an old crane/steam shovel at the bottom of Indigo. I don't have nearly the same success that I had at Kendall, but I think that is part of the challenge!!!


Nothing unusual turned up during the fish collection at VK last year...the following species (in order of quantity collected) are all we saw: sunfish (bluegill and pumpkinseed mostly), largemouth bass, white crappie, yellow bullhead, white sucker. The folks at the National Park never mentioned anything to me about stocking trout in the lake previously, but that doesn't mean it could not have happened at some point in the past.

I should point out that the National Park may also restock the lake in the coming years with juvenile gamefish. I also strongly suggested adding channel catfish to the stocking plan, and I believe they will take that advice before the lake is reopened.

Glad a few of you were interested in reading the summary report.

Mike


----------



## BigV

When I was a kid, we use to ride our bikes to VK and fish. We used mini marshmallows and fished directly under the bridge at the entrance to the parking area. This was the overflow for the lake and at the time was about 4 foot wide and 2 to 4 foot deep. We caught lots of trout under that bridge until the rangers would find us and make us leave.
VK (at the time) rented out cane poles and sold red worms out of the pavilion. My best guess it was in the early 70s. I also recall some folks fishing off the pier using corn and catching a few trout. 

I also remember catching a 4+ pound large mouth bass using a green and yellow jitterbug and fishing during a torrential downpour.


----------



## RIFFLE

For any disbelievers,
My fishing buddy caught this in a cvnp pond that shall remain nameless. Jay goes 6'1", we didn't have anything to measure with but this was one big healthy bass. He fishes this pond often and wouldn't want me to give it away although obviously anyone can go there with a little effort. I posted this picture when he originally caught it but thought a little reminder of why we go searching for hidden ponds to everyone is in order. His fist easily fit in the mouth and this was his best bass ever. Any guesses on length and weight?


----------



## jackal_727

Hard to say by the pic. Id say 5lbs, maybe 6.


----------



## Beaston23

I know this is quite an old post. Bump for the new year, as Im going to try and hit quite a few of these ponds this spring/summer. Still kind of new at fishing and trying to learn everything I can. Any more help/advice for spring bass in these ponds would be helpful information for this novice fisherman.


----------



## OSD

great posts


----------



## 2mepps

Couple of Ponds Not Yet Mentioned:

The walk-in pond off of Riverview Road. Some nice bass here. 

The little pond on the other side of the road just south of Conrad pond. Belive it or not, in the past, someone stocked some nice bass in here.

The pond close to but seperate from Indigo Lake. (Just north of Indigo's parking lot and next to the main road.) Some nice bass in here. 

Tera Vista pond. Up the hill from the CVNP parking lot on Tinker's Creek Road near Valley View road. Small pond and can lose most of its water. However, in past years, when the pond filled up, had some catchable size bass and crappies.

Tony


----------



## jcustunner24

MIKE53ALI said:


> anyone got a pretty good map of these lakes/ponds?
> 
> I say we should agree to one thing here... depending on the size of the water.... we should limit fishing parties per body of water. I dunno.... love this forum, but man.... I think it's makin' things a lil crowded. especially those people that don't c&r.


Two awfully contradictory statements there. You want someone to share a "pretty good map" but simultaneously would prefer that people don't crowd bodies of water? If posting the names of these bodies of water is "makin' things a lil crowded," what exactly, do you think a map to them will do?

I agree that too much info can overcrowd these small ponds, but you can't have it both ways.


----------



## 2mepps

I posted about the 4 yet mentioned ponds in the CVNP. None are on maps. The best is the walk-in pond off of Riverview Road in Brecksville. I think that the picture of a "hog" bass came from there. Ledgend has it that the pond's name is "Fawn".

On the east side of that road, look for a wooden swing gate on an unpaved road with a sign that says 'no vehicles' (i think). The land is park land, but the sewer district built access road that goes back to som underground drainage facility. 

Follow the road back about 1/2 mile (you have to cross a shallow creek that is too wide to jump over.) The spot is a real beauty! Please catch and release. 

The pond is near the senic railway's tracks. Excellent springtime fishing tip: Fish the pond and also cross over the railroad tracks and make your way through about 150 yards of dead high weeds (not hard to do at all, as they are not thick) to get to the Cuyahoga River. From this side of the river, you have access to signifcant parts of a couple of holes (including a premo riffled hole) that are difficult to fish from the other side. (Wading across the river to is too difficult). I have on, the same trip caught, from the pond, keeper largermouth, and from the river: keeper smallmouth, and steelhead. This is an achievment that is very hard to do elsewheres!

Now can anyone tell me if it is possible to catch any significant fish at Sylvan pond?

Tony


----------



## jcustunner24

When there are people in those spots every time you go, remember where you posted all those details. If I were you, I'd edit that post.


----------



## creekcrawler

Heh. Tony will learn . . . . . .


----------



## 2mepps

Learn what? I thought we are to exchange information here. If not that, what is the purpose here?

Tony


----------



## monkfish

Went by Brushwood today to check it out. Never knew it existed. I agree, a great place to bring my kids back to, and I just might do that this weekend, if it stops raining!!!! Arghhh!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23

These ponds are very cool to fish, so I wanted to try to update this some.

Anyone having any luck on any of these ponds? Only a few dinks here and there. I think the weather has been messing with the fish.


----------



## copperdon

Personally, I don't mind giving detailed directions to the waters I fish if I've had luck; although the waters I fish are already popular common knowledge, anyway - Nimisila, Portage Lakes, Mohican, etc. - and are certainly big enough to support plenty of angling. It's not as though they're really any big secret, either.

I'd rather see my peers have a good day of fishing as opposed to being skunked, and if I can help with that, by giving particluar locations and lure/bait suggestions, I will.

It's not as if I can fish 24/7 (although I'd love to) and if I can direct one of my fishing peers to a good spot on a popular body of water, I don't have any hesitation in doing so.

Although, I would encourage those fishing smaller, unknown waters with success to keep those little gems to themselves, especially on waters that you've worked hard to find and are off the beaten path and generally unknown.

In my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## McMish

Wow, this is the first time ive gotten on the forums in a while and my old post was top hit lol.

I have a lot of updating to do, some ponds ggot a lot better, some got hit with really bad fish kills last july and i have a couple to add. ill see if i can do it today


----------



## Beaston23

McMish said:


> Wow, this is the first time ive gotten on the forums in a while and my old post was top hit lol.
> 
> I have a lot of updating to do, some ponds ggot a lot better, some got hit with really bad fish kills last july and i have a couple to add. ill see if i can do it today


Updates for the 2012 season, Plan to get out this week for the first time all year .


----------



## c. j. stone

This is great. First time I ever saw it on here! 
In any case, I haven't read all 76 posts which may have mentioned it, but it is named Cuyahoga Valley National PARK-not Forest. Big Difference! You can hunt in a Nat'l. Forest, NOT in a Nat'l. Park. I once asked a ranger down there when we might be able to hunt the very abundant whitetailed deer population. She said, "Not/never as long as it has PARK in the name!" If that has somehow been changed(by an act of Congress!) and I didn't see it in the papers, it is still a Nat'l. Park!


----------



## BASSINaDL

Has anybody fished armington pond? went their last year and the water was mabey 2" visability. and it was pretty dry that month. Looking for bass.


----------



## slick

Pole Squeezer said:


> My son and i hiked to sylvan pond, in the oak hill area down the road from goosefeather pond, caught a small shad between the 2 of us. nice looking pond don't know if any decent fishing to be had though.


See any carp in there?


----------



## mas5588

slick said:


> See any carp in there?


An interesting thread...but it is 6+ yrs old!


----------



## slick

Story of my life...day late and a dollar short! None the less just trying to get some info


----------



## Lewzer

I know this is an old post...
I've worked next to the CVNP for close to 30 years and I drive through it almost every day. Any ever notice the small farmhouse that has grown into a behemoth with wrought iron fences and brimming with security cameras on the sharp 90 degree turn on 2565 Major Rd? I swear it is a NSA listening post.
I've done a lot of investigating over the years as I watched it grow. It's ownership is hidden behind a fake trust set up by a lawyer in Hudson who used to be the CFO of Summit Racing. They did a major upgrade of the numerous antenna that cover a number of acres in 2018. They also placed a few 360 degree cameras along Major Rd to document all cars passing the place.
There is no parking anywhere near it with signs stating that. Heck, even google streetview has it all blurred out.
They own all the property back to Scobie Rd and the GoosefeatherPond to I-271 and the property across the street. The Peninsula cops or the NP rangers won't talk about it when you ask about the purpose of the facility...

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.232...4!1sVTzjA_s8eAydtEQGMONJaQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

It's the perfect place for a listening post. If you know anything about the area and it's history, the tall stone tower over on Boston Mills Rd by the turnpike was one of the original towers used for the first nationwide live TV broadcast. There are other ones in Lorain and near Wakeman on Harrison Rd.
So as you drive by with your cellphone operating, remember Big Brother is listening in on you...


----------



## creekcrawler

Wow. Just holy . . WOW. That ain't someone's hamm radio set-up, that's for sure!
You can see it all on Google Earth. Never seen so many antenna's.
Looking some stuff up will post more later. Get ready to conspiracize.


----------



## creekcrawler

OK, think what you want. Here's some odd stuff I found.

For reference, this is a Google Earth image from this summer. I can't count all the antennae, not to mention some horizontal grid-type antennae.










Here's an old image from September 2015. Sure looks like some ground sensing stuff going in.
I sure wouldn't try sneaking in off Scobie Rd.










April 2006. Sure is a lot trenching going on. A lot of something going into the ground, eh?


----------



## creekcrawler

This one is pretty odd.
This is a 3 meter Lidar image. Lidar is ground sensing radar. It images terrain, archaeolgists us it a lot. It actually shows large dug out areas under the buildings!


----------



## creekcrawler

This is from the Summit County GIS website. It lists only two building on the property -
an 1860 Colonial house and a 1900 Cape Cod.
Originally sold for $181,000. Then sold for $1,250.000 !?!


----------



## creekcrawler

Last but not least. Follow this link. It shows the trustee granting an *easement and right-of-way *to *Ohio Edison* for one dollar!

Gives Ohio Edison permission to install electrical equipment (a whole list of stuff) including
"_necessary or become necessary for or in connection with the underground distribution of electric current, *including communication facilities*_."










The entire document can be viewed here. There's even a nifty map showing a bunch of the antennae and such - 
http://eagleweb.summitoh.net/record...86.001&id=DOCC54647986.A0&parent=DOCC54647986


----------



## louisvillefisherman

Guys..loosen up the tin foil. < friendly smile>

Believe me when I tell you that this is N.E. Ohio's most well known HAM operator.

Paul Sergi is his name and you are referring to his estate. Paul is a bad ass. He drag races and builds radios for a hobby. He founded Summit Racing 50 years ago and I believe sold it.

He currently owns and operates DX Engineering out of Tallmadge. They make the stuff you see in his yard.

I have purchased radio equipment from him.


----------



## louisvillefisherman

And those ditches you see dug all around in the older sat image look like irrigation plumbing (water sprinklers) to me.


----------



## Daego Doug

yea ok...... i like the nsa story better


----------



## creekcrawler

Louisvillefisherman - Thanks for clearing that up.
I didn't think people got that into Ham radio that much nowadays.
Had a guy across the street from us who hung wires all over the trees in his backyard
for his Ham radio. He even said "There's a bad transformer nearby going bad. I can pick it up on my radio." A week later a transformer blew up across the street.

Crumples up tinfoil hat and kicks it into the corner . .. . .


----------



## kayakcrazy

LMAO!!!


----------



## slick

Sooooo.....can i still fish horseshoe pond and the other ponds around there?


----------



## USMCStang

I am totally bringing back this thread (and hopefully, putting it back on subject, lol).

I've only been to goosefeather twice, both in late summer, and it was a solid mat of duckweed. Never done Sylvan or Meadow Edge in the Oak Hill area (other than walking by them on a hike), but I have to imagine, given these times, all three of those are currently less pressured. The larger, more prominent lakes/ ponds in the area are crawling with people right now any time it's dry and above 40 degrees.

The river has just not produced for me, at all. I'm chalking it up to the high flows and colder temps, but I've been up and down it from Kent to Cascade, and I haven't even seen a minnow, let alone a smallie or pike, no matter where or what I'm throwing.

At this point, I'm taking a can of worms, a hook, and a bobber, and finding a small pond to sit beside. The target this evening is CVNP, rain or shine.


----------



## USMCStang

Skunked, lol.

I hit Horseshoe first last evening. It'a apparently become home to beaver sometime in the past 6 months. The spillway and outlet drain have both been blocked, and the water level was around 18 - 24" higher than normal. Chewed trees everywhere. Went all the way around, and saw a few small bluegill near the spillway...not so much as a ripple on the water otherwise.









Goosefeather was next. Again, a few bluegill in the shallower spots, but nothing else.

Then finally, I walked into Sylvan. There was actually quite a few fish rolling near the surface, but they were WAY out in the middle. Couldn't reach them, and by that time, the snow-rain mix had started.

Sylvan looks promising with some better weather. It's still just too cold for any type of reliable spots.


----------



## creekcrawler

Dang, seems we need a few warm days to get things kicking.


----------



## fishing pole

Sylvan is full of shiners


----------



## matticito

That walk in pond off river view is nothing but carp and gobies!


----------



## USMCStang

fishing pole said:


> Sylvan is full of shiners


A visiting heron confirms that. I saw him pull 3 or 4 out near the main creek inlet. I'm also imagining that's where the spawn will occur soon of anything else in there. I'm going to have to do some bushwhacking to get over there...either that, or haul my kayak 1/2 mile to the dam (not out of the question, but I would plan at least a few hours on the pond if I'm gonna make the effort).


----------



## Tstein

Fished below 82 dam Saturday afternoon.
Guy's next to us where catching small mouth .I was released with a Sucker 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slick

.


----------



## Tstein

Looks like Dam removal is finally starting









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slick

matticito said:


> That walk in pond off river view is nothing but carp and gobies!


Which pond exactly are you talking about if I may ask?


----------



## ShakerMan

I know this is an old thread, but I wanted to post an update:

I got kicked out of Beaver Marsh (the boardwalk by Ira trailhead) by some park worker. I was fishing with my little kids, and he came up and said, "you can't fish here." I said, "where is there a sign?" He said, "there's not a sign, but you can't, I just asked my boss." I said, "ok, is it posted anywhere in the website, bulletin board, etc?" He says, "no, but you still can't fish here." I said, "so you make rules, but don't tell anyone about them, and then expect me to follow these rules you don't make public?" He was clearly irritated, but I dropped it because my wife was staring daggers at me to stop. Just FYI.


----------



## Bassbme

I'm curious as to if you were fishing from the boardwalk? If so, I can certainly understand them telling you that "you can't fish here" That kind of thing would go without saying.

If you weren't fishing from the boardwalk, then they need to post that kind of information at any parking locations around the marsh.As well as on any park web site.


----------



## ShakerMan

Bassbme said:


> I'm curious as to if you were fishing from the boardwalk? If so, I can certainly understand them telling you that "you can't fish here" That kind of thing would go without saying.
> 
> If you weren't fishing from the boardwalk, then they need to post that kind of information at any parking locations around the marsh.As well as on any park web site.


I was fishing from the boardwalk, where there's a little bump out and a bench. Just trying to have a nice time with my 1 & 3 year old and this guy comes goose-stepping over. I have no problem following rules, I just can't follow rules that aren't made public. There are "no feeding wildlife" signs. If fishing isn't allowed, why isn't there a sign? I even checked the info at the trail head and read through the website beforehand. It states that unless there are signs saying, "no fishing," then you can fish. By that logic, I was within my right to fish.


----------



## Bassbme

ShakerMan said:


> I was fishing from the boardwalk, where there's a little bump out and a bench. Just trying to have a nice time with my 1 & 3 year old and this guy comes goose-stepping over. I have no problem following rules, I just can't follow rules that aren't made public. There are "no feeding wildlife" signs. If fishing isn't allowed, why isn't there a sign? I even checked the info at the trail head and read through the website beforehand. It states that unless there are signs saying, "no fishing," then you can fish. By that logic, I was within my right to fish.


I get what you're saying, if there's no sign posted, how do you know. I guess I just see it differently. Oh well ....... they'll probably post signs if not soon, they'll probably have them in place by next year. I'm sure you're not the first one to have been told you can't fish from the boardwalk.


----------



## ShakerMan

Yeah. My strategy has backfired on me before: I was fishing at North Chagrin by the nature center pond, not the one that has no fishing signs, but the small, shallow one by the parking lot. Told me I couldn't fish, and I went all Perry Mason on them. Next week there was a "no fishing" sign. Whoops!


----------



## Hatchetman

ShakerMan said:


> Yeah. My strategy has backfired on me before: I was fishing at North Chagrin by the nature center pond, not the one that has no fishing signs, but the small, shallow one by the parking lot. Told me I couldn't fish, and I went all Perry Mason on them. Next week there was a "no fishing" sign. Whoops!



Guy comes "Goose stepping over", "I went all Perry Mason on him"....You sound like a real fun guy to be around....


----------



## ShakerMan

Hatchetman said:


> Guy comes "Goose stepping over", "I went all Perry Mason on him"....You sound like a real fun guy to be around....


Lighten up man, I was just adding a little spice to the story. Both dudes it was a civil and polite conversation. You sound equally as fun to be around!


----------



## chevyjay

Tokugawa said:


> Thanks for the post! Here are my experiences with the CVNP:
> 
> Armington Pond is scenic. I have caught just one dink LMB from it. The LMB came out of a brush pile on the shore. However, there are a lot of bluegill in the pond. It is very clear too.
> 
> I stopped by Virginia Kendall a couple of weeks ago...evidently I wasn't supposed to. OOPS! That place is jacked up now - no good for fishing.
> 
> Indigo Lake is gin clear. I have seen a few LMB in it, but they are wary...to echo what other people have said. I saw some folk ice fishing out there a few months ago, but they didn't catch anything. I might try this again this spring or summer.
> 
> I tried Horseshoe late last summer and the weeds were just too much.
> 
> Sylvan Pond looked like it would hold bass, but I got skunked. Maybe worth a second try.
> 
> Fished the Gorge 3-4 times from the pier. Shore fishing is not allowed. Got skunked every time.
> 
> Again, thanks for starting this thread.


the gorge is a metropark, and i never heard of anyone catching musky in that area. pike being confused for musky?


----------



## chevyjay

i have been to the beaver marsh many times and never saw any swans, there was a barnyard goose hanging with a canada goose gaggle. never saw any white perch there either, just carp, bass , bluegiill and catfish. as for no fishing there i believe they see it as a safety issue.


----------



## ShakerMan

I caught one nice bass there once, plenty of dink bass, pumpkinseed, & bluegill. I agree it didn't seem like the ideal fishing spot, but since it was listed on the first post of this thread as a fishing spot, I thought I'd give everyone an update and save them the hassle. It was definitely a nice place to take my little kids for some guaranteed panfish action.


----------



## OptOutside440

I would call the ranger station for CVNP and get a definitive answer regarding fishing there.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

chevyjay said:


> the gorge is a metropark, and i never heard of anyone catching musky in that area. pike being confused for musky?


Musky _*aka*_ (Ugly Pike)


----------

